# Appealing to the pct for funding for ivf ~



## paula07 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello All   
I am new to this site and I am wondering if anyone can give me any advice?

Me and my partner have been together for 9 years. For 7 of those years we have been trying for a child with no success. Last year, we were referred to a fertility specialist.

Unfortunately, my partner does not produce any sperm. Although he does have an 18 year old child from a previous marriage.

My partner is waiting to undergo ICSI to retrieve any sperm that he may (hopefully) have . Then we will require IVF for me to become pregnant.

We have been told that because my partner has a child, we will not be eligible for funding on the NHS. However, we can appeal to the PCT against this decision.

I myself do not have any children and at 29 years old I am desperate to have one.


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Sorry to hear about the troubles you are having, sorry that I can not help.  Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Paula

Welcome to FF.  I am sure you will find this site of such valuable support.

I have also heard that if either one of you has children from a previous relationship then you are not entitled to IVF treatment on the NHS.  Have you looked into fee paying treatment   The waiting lists are normally alot shorter  

Wishing you all the best

x x x


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

have pmd you x


----------



## GretaGarbo (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi,

Welcome to the 'site.

I really feel for you - my OH has two (grown) children from a previous marriage and due to this, we will not be able to have NHS treatment either.

I feel very angry at the NHS about this, I don't think it is fair at all. I don't have any children nor have ever been pregnant even. It is ridiculous that just because our partners have had children, we are not considered a "priority" or even eligible. I assume it is because the NHS thinks we may have been a mother-type figure to the children, have raised them, and therefore had more of a chance at motherhood than others. Even if that is the case, it will always be different from having your own child and many of us have not raised our stepchildren 

My OH is equally angry at the NHS about it but we don't think we will appeal. I have heared from quite a few ladies in the same position as us who have appealed, and none were successful sadly. However there might be couples who have appealed successfully and if you are prepared to appeal, there is no harm in trying, is there? 

Despite how let down I feel by the NHS, I try to look on the positive side. The NHS waiting lists can be insanely long and many couples TTC who need fertility treatment and _are_ eligible for NHS treatment, opt for private treatment because of this. Also, NHS criteria tends to be stricter in other areas (such as BMI, which is a problem for me), unlike private treatment which still have criteria but often different from the NHS.

I know its difficult, but there is that positive. I have no idea how we'll afford treatment privately yet but we'll get there in the end and I am sure you will do too 

- Greta


----------



## paula07 (Nov 1, 2007)

With sincere thanks and appreciation to you all, knowing we are not alone and help is right here.


                            Darren & Paula XXXXX


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

just wanted to say that the new ivf ruling does not include fact you have children from previouse marriage,well does in my area,my gp also said they are not allowed to use that now,its only if the kids are living with you,i wrote to my pct as we was turned down for free treatment,because my hubby had kids living with there mum,so went to gp who then said ,no they cant use that anymore,so wrote and appealed explaining what my gp said and they said as long as kids not living with us we were eligable for free treatment,now just waiting for an appointment at st barts!!!so please go to your gp or ask what your pct criteria is for free ivf,also if you under 39 u are entitlled to one free go!!!!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

That's really good news lilacbunnykins  

In that case Paula I would go for it 

x x x


----------



## paula07 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi all, this is all new to me and I am basically trying to gather information.My partner is waiting to undergo a biopsy for sperm retrieval then it will be IVF.

Because my partner has a child from a previous marriage, we have been told that we will not be eligible for funding on the NHS. However, we are going to appeal this.

If the outcome of the appeal is successful, I was wondering what the waiting time is?
Paula. xx


----------



## ♥Meerkat♥ (Nov 14, 2005)

Hi Paula

Welcome to FF  

NHS waiting times depend very much where you are based in the country and which PCT you come under - otherwise known as the postcode lottery.

Not aware of the appeal process myself but wanted to wish you all the best on your fertility journey.

Best wishes

Meerkat x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Paula  
 what a blow for you both, I hope you do appeal to the PCT to help fund your IVF, 
I would however suggest saving some money now in a high interest account 

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

Dealing with Step children & TTC ~
CLICK HERE

Male factors -
CLICK HERE

IVF General
CLICK HERE

G&B Community board~
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Paula,

  Just like to say hello and welcome to fertility friends.


                  Strawberries x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF

I have merged your 2 separate posts into one single thread as they're very similar and relate to the same query 

I can't help regards appealing to your PCT for funding I'm afraid but if Lilacbunnykins reply is anything to go by then it looks like the criteria may have changed. However, as it stands at the moment, in our area of London, you're not entitled to NHS funded treatment if either one of you has children from current or past relationship  You may want to take a look on the "Your Views" board as you might find some useful advise on there...here's the link to the board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=144.0

Also, if you use the search facility, you may find there are some previous discussions about this.

With regards to waiting times on the NHS, again, this is entirely down to the PCT and is a real postcode lottery so will vary area to area.

We were put on the NHS waiting list in April 2005 and we've just completed one of the two funded cycles we're entitled to....started downregging for the IVF in September so that's approx 2 and half years wait ! We paid privately in the meantime...but again, you would need to be careful with this too as some areas will remove you from the waiting list if you pay privately !

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Paula, just wanted to say welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I am not able to help you with your query but, having been in a similar situation myself with two very grown up step sons, I do understand your frustration.
I hope that the advice and support you have already been given has given you a head start in resolving this.

As to NHS waiting times. They can be as long as 2 years + but they can also be 3 months or less. Just depends on where you live and how much money is in the pot for fertility treatment in your area. Your PCT should be able to advise you of an estimated date treatment can begin once they are funding (assumung they do agree it).

Loads of luck with this. I hope you come out victorious!

C~x


----------



## GretaGarbo (Oct 14, 2007)

*lilacbunnykins * - Wow, I think you are the first person I've heard of, who successfully got funding despite there being previous children!

I think this is still very, very rare. Even just looking around on this messageboard alone, there are lots of ladies whom are self-funding due to either themseleves or their partner's having children already. As Natasha says, it may be an area thing, as she points out in her area of London you still can't get funding and I have heard the same from women in other areas, including where I am based (the midlands.)

Would it be possible for you to elaborate a little further, for us ladies who are in this same awful position? You mention a "new ivf ruling" - what new ivf ruling is this? I haven't heard of a new ruling / change in critercia, so I'm really interested in this! Based on what exactly, did your GP say they couldn't do that anymore?

Could you maybe tell us a little more about what you said to your PCT to convince them, esp in regards to this new ruling.

Thank you for any info that you're willing to share 

- Greta


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

its so cruel how the system works that you should be punished for your partner having a child in his past life. it should go on the new couple. i hope you get good news in your appeal.

all the best keepinghope xx


----------



## fruit (Sep 9, 2007)

Gosh,

I really empathise.  sorry.  However, we also went through the PCT and through lots of heartache, stress, research, dealings with the chair etc... still after going to funding committee, they came back and said 'no'.  I really wouldn't hold out for them funding anything.  My DH even had testicular cancer too, and even that didn't make us 'exceptional'.  My advice would be to save up yourselves.  
The NHS/PCT funds are extremely strapped for cash (although they say that costs of treatment doesn't come into it), and I think that it would be unlikely to fund anything that in their opinion isn't exceptional circumstances.
Although we met all the criteria, the fact is, if there's no sperm available for the NHS in those areas, then they will not fund you to get it from anywhere else either.  Nor can you buy sperm in from anywhere to use at NHS clinics.
However, do apply anyway as each PCT has a different panel of people, and maybe yours will be more sympathetic.

Regards

Fruit


----------



## paula07 (Nov 1, 2007)

Hello All,
Iam absolutely gutted, last week I telephoned Halton & St Helens PCT, I gave in my details ie) We've been informed that we are not eligible for funding on the NHS as my partner has an 18 yr old child from a previous marriage.

Yesterday afternoon I received a phone call saying that they are the rules and they do not bend them except for exceptional circumstances i.e) it is causing psychological distress!!

My thoughts on this are that it must cause all women/couples psychological distress!! Any how I have been told that the best way to go about this is to go to my GP and appeal through him.

I have had a telephone consultation with my GP and told him what has been said, I told him doesn't it cause all women psychological distress? He agreed with me! He was very good and said that he would do his best to put a strong case forward.

From what I can gather, I will then have to go and get assesed by the PCT to see if I am under psychological distress.This could take months and there is no guarantee that I will win the appeal  

Paula.xx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Hi Paula,

Notice you will probably come under Liverpool Womens Hosp for treatment and their standard wait for IVF is 6Mths (so they told me y'day) so make sure u do appeal because with it being such a short waiting list it's not THAT long if they will pay for you.

Best of luck in the VERY unfair system!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi *paula* and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic site full of advice and support and I wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## Heres Hoping (Nov 5, 2007)

Hello!
We too have been told we have to fund ourselves as I have step-son.

My sister has had gynee problems for years and spoke to her consultant about us and it appears this is quite normal and the more I now think about it, the more I'm not sure where my expectation of the NHS paying came from. But I have heard that many who are entitled on the NHS end up going privately because of the wait.
What annoys me are the latest decisions to help same sex couples when the government are trying to promote marriage and family life, but won't help us if we are struggling to conceive!!!

Anyway, I haven't appealed and wouldn't know where to start to be honest, but I read posts like this with great interest!

Good luck and I hope you get the outcome that you want.
x


----------



## Heres Hoping (Nov 5, 2007)

You may be interested to see this that I've just read!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=57159.0

x


----------

